# [fixed] Unfortunately Android Keyboard (Aosp) Stopped



## Darkyputz

Hello Team and Users...

I was a happy user of CM9 till i tried CM10...
This experimental CM10 made by Juci nd Doryan works great and the Camera works like a charme...
But than i flashed the gyroscope patch and was doomed...
Now i did all new...CM10 iss running...all fine...
BUT i cant use the keyboard because it always crashes...
I fixed permissions, is ceaned, wiped and peted the cache and so on...
I used several builds...
So i came to the idea to install a alternative keybaord instead of killing my fixing the original one...
Is there a package available that should work?
Please keep in mind, that i cant access Playstore...
It must be a downloadable package...
I also tried diffrent builds of gapps...also not working...
Any ideas?

Thx in advance!!!


----------



## RolandDeschain79

Darkyputz said:


> Hello Team and Users...
> 
> I was a happy user of CM9 till i tried CM10...
> This experimental CM10 made by Juci nd Doryan works great and the Camera works like a charme...
> But than i flashed the gyroscope patch and was doomed...
> Now i did all new...CM10 iss running...all fine...
> BUT i cant use the keyboard because it always crashes...
> I fixed permissions, is ceaned, wiped and peted the cache and so on...
> I used several builds...
> So i came to the idea to install a alternative keybaord instead of killing my fixing the original one...
> Is there a package available that should work?
> Please keep in mind, that i cant access Playstore...
> It must be a downloadable package...
> I also tried diffrent builds of gapps...also not working...
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thx in advance!!!


You can't access the play store because you flashed the wrong version of gapps. If you want to fix this situation you will need to reflash your Rom and gapps package. It would be easier to restore a nandroid backup but i'm assuming you don't have one. You are not running Android 4.2.1 and shouldn't flash that package. If you plan to go off flashing anything you can get your hands on, you had better make a Nandroid backup first. FYI our developers are called Jcsullins & Dorregaray, not 'Juci nd Doryan'.

jb-20121011
http://goo.im/gapps/...1011-signed.zip


----------



## Darkyputz

I dont ment to be rude by shortcutting the names...
I am very happy that they do all of that for us...
And no...there is no backup...
But i will try your gapps that u provided...thx for that
But Playstore would work, if i had a working keyboard 
Will give you a reply when i tried the gapps...
Ok...now its rebooted...and still no keyboard...
Some more ideas?
Thx!!


----------



## pgzerwer2

Darkyputz said:


> I dont ment to be rude by shortcutting the names...
> I am very happy that they do all of that for us...
> And no...there is no backup...
> But i will try your gapps that u provided...thx for that
> But Playstore would work, if i had a working keyboard
> Will give you a reply when i tried the gapps...
> Ok...now its rebooted...and still no keyboard...
> Some more ideas?
> Thx!!


Did you also reflash the ROM as he instructed?


----------



## Darkyputz

Now i did the following and it worked...
Booted WebOS, did a factory reset, uninstelled everything that looked like Androind...Acmeuninstaller etc...
And did everything from scratch...including the flashing CM9 before and after that CM10...
And now it workes..with the same packages that i used before..
So it seems, it got a hickup somewhere.
Thx Team, members and devs...
Greattt job


----------



## Hunter X

LOL! How does J.C. Sullins and Dorregaray turn into Juci and Doryan? I do not see how you can derive those shortcuts from their nicknames..


----------



## xabbu1974

I was having the same issues here. I kept getting a "Unfortunately Android Keyboard has Stopped" error which basically makes my tablet useless. By reading up a little and some help with the users here I realized that I had installed a Jelly Bean version of gapps. So I installed / flashed (what's the difference?) the appropriate version of gapps (for "CM-9 20130224-NIGHTLY") which was "gapps-ics-20120429-signed" with Clockwork AND I also re-flashed the same "CM-9 20130224-NIGHTLY" ROM one more time and rebooted.

This time, after a brief update, my keyboard started working normally and I could sign in to the Play / App Store and actually use my tablet! Thanks again to everyone here! Hope this helps someone in the future.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

If people are still having problems with the keyboard and reflashing your gapps ins't working, then you can install an apk version.






Download Keyboard apk
http://d-h.st/BsH


----------



## dyingjedi

http://beta.Swype.com download a good keyboard trust me this is the best nite accessible through Google play store! search Swype. install new working keyboard. go-to your applications management all apps scroll to Android Keyboard AOSK OR AOSP it's says Android keyboard in there force close, uncheck notifications confirm, wrote data, wipe cache no just click disable Walla! never again you will see that error. Swype by nuance is much better on screen virtual keyboard! plus it has Dragon naturalspeaking voice to texts (VTT) (speech to texts) (dictation) best around period, doctors use this, built into Swype worth $.99 cent, can't believe it's that cheap right now!
I personally use it to talk to my 98 years old grandmother with ease using program called "what?" for hearing impaired or hard of hearing which ever. it's amazing to be able to have auto scaling fonts depending how much you dictate etc.. she can read clearly!  well enjoy hi5

dyingjedi

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Indru

The solution that worked for me is this:

Go into menu/system/apps and find Android Keyboard (ASOP) and CLEAR DATA. Then do the same for Dictionary Provider and CLEAR DATA. And any other keyboard app you have installed.

I have Jelly Bam 7.6.0. 
Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------



## jains2k

Thanks Indru, your solution worked like a charm, very simple and easy. In 1 minute it fixed the problem.


----------

